# Blaine



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

So I was feeding Tarot, the leo, last night and glanced in to check on Blaine, who lives "next door" to him. He looked to be sleeping in a really uncomfy pose, which set off alarm bells. I opened his ickle box to look at him, poked him, and he didn't move. Tim got him out and the poor little bugger had died. We had a look at him, and it looked like his throat had collapsed; the skin behind his head looked like it had fallen in, not like the rest of him, but like that had been the cause of it.

He had never been a good feeder, and really hadn't grown since we got him in June; variables have a rep for being dodgy feeders, but he had never managed one successful feed, and it normally ended up being a team effort between the two of us to chop up a pinky and literally shove it down him every few weeks just to keep him going. He never really showed much promise, but it's still sad.

Miss you, wee one!!


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to here that hun!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Blaine


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

RIP lil fella.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sorry to hear that too hun, I think some just aint meant to be


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

R.i.p Blaine Sleep Tight X X X


----------



## 00luke00 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about that. If he was here now, i'm sure he'd be thanking you for the wonderful life you gave him! RIP Blaine


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.i.p


----------

